# "Wear It Ohio!" Life Jacket Awareness Campaign Begins May 23 in Four Locations



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

05/12/09 In an effort to increase life jacket use among Ohio boaters, the ODNR Division of Watercraft will loan more than 300 new inflatable life jackets.

More...


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife and I did this in May of 2008 at Portage Lakes. October rolled around and they contacted us and told us to keep the life vests. They are like a fanny pack. Low profile and comfortable.


----------

